
UK age verification plans will expose credit card details, increase fraud risk - okket
https://medium.com/@alecmuffett/a-sequence-of-spankingly-bad-ideas-483cecf4ba89
======
nailer
> (this is) against Facebook’s official “Platform Policy”, per the following
> quote:

>> Don’t use data obtained from Facebook to make decisions about eligibility,
including whether to approve or reject an application or how much interest to
charge on a loan.

Not only relevant to adult sites but all the 'social lending credit score'
apps.

------
CM30
Of course, the age verification thing kind of falls flat when you consider the
large amount of sites that simply won't care, will be based outside the UK/in
an area that has no connection to its jurisdiction and will just offer the
same content 'illegally'.

That part likely makes much of this moot. So the legal providers will get
punished, and the dodgy ones will just continue not giving a damn.

Edit: Also, the comment on the article had an amusing 'alternative (that
apparently Germany uses for some things):

> having the postal service go to a (prospective) user's home and check their
> ID.

Oh, the amount of ways that could be abused are endless

